

Voice recognition software vendor Nuance buys rival Swype - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/211341/voice-recognition-software-vendor-nuance-buys-rival-swype

======
callahad
Discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3082196>

